# Skallagrim's Sword Videos



## Sheilawisz (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello everyone at the Research Forum!

I have discovered some very interesting Sword Videos while watching Youtube last night, created and posted by a swords expert called Skallagrim.

This person has a great knowledge of swords, and in the videos he explains many things about metals and sword types (particularly, Fantasy sword designs) that we could find very useful in Mythic Scribes. I have watched three of his videos already and I wanted to share the link for everyone to see.

Skallagrim scrutinizing and improving weapon designs from Skyrim:

[video=youtube_share;TcsLd3dVNz8]http://youtu.be/TcsLd3dVNz8[/video]


----------

